# Berlusconi shock, conferma: "Si, cedo il Milan ai cinesi!"



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da *Askanews, Calciomercato.com, e altri media italiani*, Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il Milan. 
*"La cessione è ormai cosa fatta"* va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni. 
L'ultima volta martedì sera a Palazzo Grazioli, incontrando una ventina di Comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. *A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo dei dettagli da limare nei prossimi mesi. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5M miliardi di euro.* D'altra parte, secondo Berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverrebbe direttamente dal governo di Pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro. 

Nelle prossime 24 ore sarebbe in programma un altro incontro ad Arcore con la delegazione cinese.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calcioweb, Tiscali.it e Today.it, Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il Milan. "La cessione è ormai cosa fatta" va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni. L'ultima volta martedì sera a Palazzo Grazioli, incontrando una ventina di Comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo alcuni mesi per limare i dettagli. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5M miliardi di euro. D'altra parte, secondo Berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverebbe direttamente dal governo di Pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro.



Daiiiiiii 
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] i comunisti ci salveranno !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Le notizie date agli amici politici sono risultate SEMPRE vere.

Occhio, spumante a portata di mano...


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2015)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> secondo quanto riportato da *calciomercato.com, calcioweb, tiscali.it e today.it*, silvio berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il milan. *"la cessione è ormai cosa fatta"* va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni. L'ultima volta martedì sera a palazzo grazioli, incontrando una ventina di comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. *a costoro berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo alcuni mesi per limare i dettagli. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5m miliardi di euro.* d'altra parte, secondo berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverebbe direttamente dal governo di pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro.
> 
> Nelle prossime 24 ore sarebbe in programma un altro incontro ad arcore con la delegazione cinese.



siamo liberi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

Scritto anche di la,stasera o domani previsto un nuovo incontro ad Arcore con la delegazione cinese


----------



## Hammer (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Askanews, Calciomercato.com, Calcioweb, Tiscali.it e Today.it*, Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il Milan. *"La cessione è ormai cosa fatta"* va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni.
> L'ultima volta martedì sera a Palazzo Grazioli, incontrando una ventina di Comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. *A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo dei dettagli da limare nei prossimi mesi. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5M miliardi di euro.* D'altra parte, secondo Berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverebbe direttamente dal governo di Pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro.
> 
> Nelle prossime 24 ore sarebbe in programma un altro incontro ad Arcore con la delegazione cinese.



Forse ci siamo. Forse ci siamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Può arrivare anche la smentita, ma ormai io ci credo comunque.


----------



## Giangy (2 Aprile 2015)

Forse ci siamo davvero!


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

La notizia è stata ripresa anche sul twitter di Tutti convocati di Radio24,mi sa che ne parleranno in trasmissione


----------



## Doctore (2 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2015)

Posso stappare?!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le notizie date agli amici politici sono risultate SEMPRE vere.
> 
> Occhio, spumante a portata di mano...



Confermo, mettici le parole di Maroni, di Abatantuono....

Io sto infartando e oggi già di mio ho la febbre, mi vogliono morto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

*Anche Di Marzio e Sky riportano la notizia citando la fonte Askanews*


----------



## Dany20 (2 Aprile 2015)

Non ci credo!!!!!! Dai che finisce sta storia!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Askanews, Calciomercato.com, e altri media italiani*, Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il Milan.
> *"La cessione è ormai cosa fatta"* va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni.
> L'ultima volta martedì sera a Palazzo Grazioli, incontrando una ventina di Comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. *A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo dei dettagli da limare nei prossimi mesi. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5M miliardi di euro.* D'altra parte, secondo Berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverebbe direttamente dal governo di Pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro.
> 
> Nelle prossime 24 ore sarebbe in programma un altro incontro ad Arcore con la delegazione cinese.



Aspettatevi entro la serata di oggi una pronta smentita da parte di Fininvest o dello stesso Berlusconi. Ma la cosa, francamente, a questo punto avrebbe del grottesco.


----------



## 13-33 (2 Aprile 2015)

Calma...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2015)

La cifra mi sembra troppo alta, di molto...Temo la smentita nelle prossime ore


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Ormai bisogna aspettare il CDA di fine Aprile, poi il vaso di Pandora verrà per forza aperto


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Aprile 2015)

Se fosse vero cosa di cui ancora dubito fortemente, non credo che questi spendano 1 miliardo per poi spendere altri 100 mln nel calciomercato. Chi glielo fa fare ? con quali ritorni ? Sviluppare il brand in asia è un progetto a medio termine, come minimo. Quindi al massimo aspettiamoci un Thohir 2.0, qualche acquisto qui e la ma niente di folle come nel caso degli sceicchi, per dire.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero cosa di cui ancora dubito fortemente, non credo che questi spendano 1 miliardo per poi spendere altri 100 mln nel calciomercato. Chi glielo fa fare ? con quali ritorni ? Sviluppare il brand in asia è un progetto a medio termine, come minimo. Quindi al massimo aspettiamoci un Thohir 2.0, qualche acquisto qui e la ma niente di folle come nel caso degli sceicchi, per dire.



C'e una differenza: Thohir viene dalla Indonesia, noi qui parliamo strettamente di investori cinesi e del mercato cinese, un potenziale praticamente infinito. Il governo cinese vuole far crescere il calcio e questo e un progetto a lungo termine, percio per loro comparer il Milan ed investrici anche 200m per la rosa non e una grande spesa, anzi... Speriamo bene, sponsor cinese con una proprieta cinese...troppo bello per imaginarlo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2015)

Dai ci sono troppi indizi, Fininvest può fare tutte le smentite che vuole ma ormai si deve arrendere, l'hanno capito tutti che il Milan verrà venduto ai cinesi come sosteniamo già da un po' di tempo. Inoltre godo per tutte le testate che ogni giorno insistono su Mr. Bean come possibile acquirente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2015)

Non stapperò fin quando non vedrò nero su bianco, fin quando non avrò l'ufficialità. Mi sento così svuotato e così preso in giro che fin quando non sarà dato l'annuncio dalla società non mi azzarderò ed esultare nemmeno a denti stretti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero cosa di cui ancora dubito fortemente, non credo che questi spendano 1 miliardo per poi spendere altri 100 mln nel calciomercato. Chi glielo fa fare ? con quali ritorni ? Sviluppare il brand in asia è un progetto a medio termine, come minimo. Quindi al massimo aspettiamoci un Thohir 2.0, qualche acquisto qui e la ma niente di folle come nel caso degli sceicchi, per dire.



Per prendere il 100% del Milan (stadio compreso) bisognava tirar fuori quei soldi, almeno un miliardo (la cifra più alta di cui parla Berlusconi può essere una sparata per gonfiare il petto). E chi ha un miliardo da spendere non ha problemi a tirar fuori altri soldi per rinforzare la squadra. Non ha alcun senso spendere tutti quei soldi per una squadra che continua ad arrivare fuori dalla CL o addirittura manco in EL. Il ritorno d'immagine coincide con quello sportivo, non è che basta prendere il Milan per farci una montagna di soldi. Bisogna portarlo al vertice per fare veramente tanta grana e quindi spremere le cifre più alte dagli sponsor. 

Poi manco io mi aspetto un calciomercato stile sceicchi, ma certamente nemmeno quello di Thohir. Diciamo una via di mezzo. Dietro questa operazione ci sarebbe il governo cinese, e come potenza economica siamo su livelli completamente diversi rispetto all'indonesiano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Non c'è mai stata una volta in cui una dichiarazione di Berlusconi uscita dalle cene e gli incontri di Palazzo Grazioli si sia rivelata falsa.
Ognuna di queste notizie, riportate poi dalle agenzie, si sono sempre dimostrate vere a fine stagione.. dalle cessioni di giocatori agli esoneri di allenatori.
Magari la memoria mi inganna, ma se non si avverasse nulla sarebbe la primissima volta.

Mi dicono che questa Askanews è un'agenzia particolarmente vicina agli ambienti politici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Non c'è mai stata una volta in cui una dichiarazione di Berlusconi uscita dalle cene e gli incontri di Palazzo Grazioli si sia rivelata falsa.
Ognuna di queste notizie, riportate poi dalle agenzie, si sono sempre dimostrate vere a fine stagione.. dalle cessioni di giocatori agli esoneri di allenatori.
Magari la memoria mi inganna, ma se non si avverasse nulla sarebbe la primissima volta.

Mi dicono che questa Askanews è un'agenzia particolarmente vicina agli ambienti politici.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non stapperò fin quando non vedrò nero su bianco, fin quando non avrò l'ufficialità. Mi sento così svuotato e così preso in giro che fin quando non sarà dato l'annuncio dalla società non mi azzarderò ed esultare nemmeno a denti stretti.



Siamo in due e siamo pochi a quanto pare. Speriamo bene, qualche accordo c'è di sicuro ma non è detto che sia per il Milan. E comunque ci sarebbe da stappare solo con una maggioranza. E anche così non è detto che vengano investiti soldi.


----------



## de sica (2 Aprile 2015)

Ha venduto. A maggio sapremo la verità, ma da quanto trapela...


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per prendere il 100% del Milan (stadio compreso) bisognava tirar fuori quei soldi, almeno un miliardo (la cifra più alta di cui parla Berlusconi può essere una sparata per gonfiare il petto). E chi ha un miliardo da spendere non ha problemi a tirar fuori altri soldi per rinforzare la squadra. Non ha alcun senso spendere tutti quei soldi per una squadra che continua ad arrivare fuori dalla CL o addirittura manco in EL. Il ritorno d'immagine coincide con quello sportivo, non è che basta prendere il Milan per farci una montagna di soldi. Bisogna portarlo al vertice per fare veramente tanta grana e quindi spremere le cifre più alte dagli sponsor.
> 
> Poi manco io mi aspetto un calciomercato stile sceicchi, ma certamente nemmeno quello di Thohir. Diciamo una via di mezzo. Dietro questa operazione ci sarebbe il governo cinese, e come potenza economica siamo su livelli completamente diversi rispetto all'indonesiano.



Mah. Finchè non vedo con i miei occhi qualcuno che dopo aver speso 1 mld spende anche tanti soldi per rifare la squadra... Perchè volendo potrebbero avere un piano chessò triennale per riportarci in champions, con acquisti non costisissimi ma mirati ogni anno, come sta provando a fare Thohir prendendo Kovacic, Hernanes, Shaqiri, Icardi, eccetera. Non aspettiamoci a giugno di vedere arrivare dei fenomeni, almeno io la vedo cosi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due e siamo pochi a quanto pare. Speriamo bene, qualche accordo c'è di sicuro ma non è detto che sia per il Milan. E comunque ci sarebbe da stappare solo con una maggioranza. E anche così non è detto che vengano investiti soldi.



Si stappa quindi solo quando vendiamo il 100% e prendiamo Messi?  dai su... concordo con l'esultare solo quando ci sarà nero su bianco, ma le informazioni che stanno uscendo (maggioranza in mano ad un gruppo cinese dietro cui ci sarebbe il governo) mi sembra che possano indurre quanto meno all'ottimismo!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si stappa quindi solo quando vendiamo il 100% e prendiamo Messi?  dai su... concordo con l'esultare solo quando ci sarà nero su bianco, ma le informazioni che stanno uscendo (maggioranza in mano ad un gruppo cinese dietro cui ci sarebbe il governo) mi sembra che possano indurre quanto meno all'ottimismo!



Si stappa quando torniamo a vincere.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si stappa quindi solo quando vendiamo il 100% e prendiamo Messi?  dai su... concordo con l'esultare solo quando ci sarà nero su bianco, ma le informazioni che stanno uscendo (maggioranza in mano ad un gruppo cinese dietro cui ci sarebbe il governo) mi sembra che possano indurre quanto meno all'ottimismo!



Si stappa quando torniamo a vincere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Sti qua possono portare sponsor mostruosi se spalleggiati dal governo cinese


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Aprile 2015)

Ho paura della smentita. 
Fa che sia vero, Fa che sia vero, Fa che sia vero, Fa che sia vero...


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2015)

Se ci ha venduto a gente con soldi.... Grazie a Silvio Berlusconi ,1 trofeo all' anno non lo potrà vincere nessuno . Spero rimanga come presidente onorario .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero cosa di cui ancora dubito fortemente, non credo che questi spendano 1 miliardo per poi spendere altri 100 mln nel calciomercato. Chi glielo fa fare ? con quali ritorni ? Sviluppare il brand in asia è un progetto a medio termine, come minimo. Quindi al massimo aspettiamoci un Thohir 2.0, qualche acquisto qui e la ma niente di folle come nel caso degli sceicchi, per dire.


Magari un Thohir 2.0, ne sarei felicissimo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Ho paura della smentita.
> Fa che sia vero, Fa che sia vero, Fa che sia vero, Fa che sia vero...



Le smentite ci saranno fino a quando non uscirà tutto nero su bianco. Quindi è probabilissimo che escano anche ora. Poi dalle ultime sembra che ci sia in atto una due diligence anche con Mister Bee, e non credo che Berlusconi gli abbia già detto di preferire i cinesi. 
Quindi se come pare queste indiscrezioni politiche sono vere, dobbiamo essere pazienti e aspettare la fine del campionato. 

P.S. secondo me qualcosa di interessante potrebbe sapersi già all'assemblea degli azionisti per l'approvazione del bilancio 2014 (fine aprile).


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

La cosa per cui si stappa è l'addio di Berlusconi, tutto il resto è un di più 


Vattene schifoso tu e tifosi di Forza Italia e non del Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Daiiiiiii
> 
> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] i comunisti ci salveranno !



i comunisti cribbiooooo ... 

li ha insultati per 30 anni per poi vendergli la cosa più cara che aveva ahahaha ... 

Oh raga ho una paura matta che salti tutto.. sarebbe latiterà tombale sul mio tifo..


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Aprile 2015)

io temo ancora che sia la piu grande operazione di trollaggio mai vista al mondo, tutti vogliamo la dipartita di berlusconi e soci, ma serve il comunicato ufficiale sul sito della holding di famiglia, che annunci il tutto, per ora mentalmente sono pronto ad un'estate di p0 e scambi di prestiti, con annessi deliri del geometra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Askanews, Calciomercato.com, e altri media italiani*, Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il Milan.
> *"La cessione è ormai cosa fatta"* va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni.
> L'ultima volta martedì sera a Palazzo Grazioli, incontrando una ventina di Comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. *A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo dei dettagli da limare nei prossimi mesi. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5M miliardi di euro.* D'altra parte, secondo Berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverebbe direttamente dal governo di Pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro.
> 
> Nelle prossime 24 ore sarebbe in programma un altro incontro ad Arcore con la delegazione cinese.


.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> i comunisti cribbiooooo ...
> 
> li ha insultati per 30 anni per poi vendergli la cosa più cara che aveva ahahaha ...



Contrappasso dantesco, godo troppo


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le smentite ci saranno fino a quando non uscirà tutto nero su bianco. Quindi è probabilissimo che escano anche ora. Poi dalle ultime sembra che ci sia in atto una due diligence anche con Mister Bee, e non credo che Berlusconi gli abbia già detto di preferire i cinesi.
> Quindi se come pare queste indiscrezioni politiche sono vere, dobbiamo essere pazienti e aspettare la fine del campionato.
> 
> P.S. secondo me qualcosa di interessante potrebbe sapersi già all'assemblea degli azionisti per l'approvazione del bilancio 2014 (fine aprile).


Visto Che sei molto sul pezzo credi Che gia' da quest'estate ci sarà il nuovo socio di maggioranza o ci saranno tempi più lunghi ? Una tua sensazione .


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le smentite ci saranno fino a quando non uscirà tutto nero su bianco. Quindi è probabilissimo che escano anche ora. Poi dalle ultime sembra che ci sia in atto una due diligence anche con Mister Bee, e non credo che Berlusconi gli abbia già detto di preferire i cinesi.
> Quindi se come pare queste indiscrezioni politiche sono vere, dobbiamo essere pazienti e aspettare la fine del campionato.
> 
> P.S. secondo me qualcosa di interessante potrebbe sapersi già all'assemblea degli azionisti per l'approvazione del bilancio 2014 (fine aprile).


Però un conto è smentire l'accordo coi Cinesi, un conto è rimanere sulla posizione:"Non si vende il Milan".


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La cosa per cui si stappa è l'addio di Berlusconi, tutto il resto è un di più
> 
> 
> Vattene schifoso tu e tifosi di Forza Italia e non del Milan


Avresti solo da ringraziare , Tolto gli ultimi 5 anni . Nessuno fara' Mai come Silvio berlusconi , ma non lo dico io lo dira' la storia. E poi evita Di denigrare chi non la pensa come Te . Detto questo Anche io Sono critico e non vedevo l' ora cedesse la società .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Visto Che sei molto sul pezzo credi Che gia' da quest'estate ci sarà il nuovo socio di maggioranza o ci saranno tempi più lunghi ? Una tua sensazione .



Allora analizzando per bene la cosa : 

Se il nano vende il 75% in 3 anni ci saranno 3 anni di investimenti ma sempre poca roba perché lui dovrebbe comunque sempre mettere la restante parte dell investimento quindi se dedidessero questa estate di cedere il 25% ( il primo scaglione ) comunque berlusconi dovrebbe coprire il 75% del buco e il 75% dell investimento del mercato ..quindi non cambierebbe nulla 

Se il nano vende SUBITO il 75% allora cambierebbe tutto..i cinesi potrebbero mettere sul piatto 70 milioni per il mercato e il nano mettere 20 milioni ma anche qui ho i miei dubbi ...

comunque dipende tutto da quanto vende e in che modalità


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Visto Che sei molto sul pezzo credi Che gia' da quest'estate ci sarà il nuovo socio di maggioranza o ci saranno tempi più lunghi ? Una tua sensazione .



...la mia sensazione è che la maggioranza sarà graduale, quindi sui 3 anni come riportato anche da Next Magazine. Trovo difficile che questi cinesi arrivino subito con un "bonifico" da 750M (75%). Non perché non ne siano in grado (non sappiamo ancora chi fa parte ufficialmente di questa cordata) ma perché a memoria non ricordo nessuna operazione simile nel mondo del calcio.

Per quanto riguarda invece i riflessi sul calciomercato di questo progetto triennale, rimango ugualmente ottimista. Le spese verranno ripartite, quindi si spalmeranno tra i soci e questo agevolerebbe le cose (soprattutto per Berlusconi).


----------



## Milo (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora analizzando per bene la cosa :
> 
> Se il nano vende il 75% in 3 anni ci saranno 3 anni di investimenti ma sempre poca roba perché lui dovrebbe comunque sempre mettere la restante parte dell investimento quindi se dedidessero questa estate di cedere il 25% ( il primo scaglione ) comunque berlusconi dovrebbe coprire il 75% del buco e il 75% dell investimento del mercato ..quindi non cambierebbe nulla
> 
> ...



quando si trova un miliardo in tasca li può anche mettere 20 milioni


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo dei dettagli da limare nei prossimi mesi. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. *



Quindi Galliani finalmente fuori dalle pelotas????


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> quando si trova un miliardo in tasca li può anche mettere 20 milioni



effettivamente non avevo pensato a sta cosa... 

fantastico... e se il nano decidesse di mettere li 50 milioni del miliardo che prende per il mercato ???  

madò.... NON SVEGLIATEMI VI PREGO..


----------



## TheZio (2 Aprile 2015)

Salve a tutti, sono un nuovo utente. Mi sono iscritto oggi sperando di portare fortuna a questa trattativa &#55357;&#56836; comunque secondo me tutto questo periodo di austerità è stato fatto proprio in previsione della cessione della società. Berlusconi l'anno scorso, confermò Galliani per 4 anni, stranamente il periodo di cessione della maggioranza.. Speriamo bene...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi Galliani finalmente fuori dalle pelotas????



Questa è la vittoria più grande.. il nano e il pelato FUORI .. mamma mia mamma mia.. 

Comunque Voglio proprio vedere Barbarella senza il pelato a tarpargli le ali.. fino ad adesso ha dimostrato di saperci fare eccome... 

Io voglio Maldini e Seedorf SUBITO .. magari con Leonardo


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, sono un nuovo utente. Mi sono iscritto oggi sperando di portare fortuna a questa trattativa �� comunque secondo me tutto questo periodo di austerità è stato fatto proprio in previsione della cessione della società. Berlusconi l'anno scorso, confermò Galliani per 4 anni, stranamente il periodo di cessione della maggioranza.. Speriamo bene...



Beh ovvio.. il nano chissà quanti anni sono che ci pensa... ha iniziato a disinvestire proprio in progetto di vendere.. però se l'avesse detto ci saremmo risparmiati 5 anni di mal di fegato.. 

io l'avrei presa meglio se avesse detto : " stiamo per vendere per i prossimi 3/4 anni ovviamente vanno messi apposto i conti " ... ok lo sapevamo e non ci stavamo male..


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Avresti solo da ringraziare , Tolto gli ultimi 5 anni . Nessuno fara' Mai come Silvio berlusconi , ma non lo dico io lo dira' la storia. E poi evita Di denigrare chi non la pensa come Te . Detto questo Anche io Sono critico e non vedevo l' ora cedesse la società .



Calma calma, non ho mai accusato nessuno qui dentro di tifare forza Italia e non Milan, non mi permetterei mai di lanciare un'offesa tanto grave


Comunque no, non ringrazio un bel niente, il mondo ride di noi da anni. 

( e gli anni sono 10, non 5 )
Fine OT


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Askanews, Calciomercato.com, e altri media italiani*, Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il Milan.
> *"La cessione è ormai cosa fatta"* va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni.
> L'ultima volta martedì sera a Palazzo Grazioli, incontrando una ventina di Comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. *A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo dei dettagli da limare nei prossimi mesi. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5M miliardi di euro.* D'altra parte, secondo Berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverebbe direttamente dal governo di Pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro.
> 
> Nelle prossime 24 ore sarebbe in programma un altro incontro ad Arcore con la delegazione cinese.



Madò, ho le lacrime!!
Via il Nano, via zio Fester  Per me Barbara Berlusconi può anche restare, ha già dimostrare di avere voglia di fare e di volersi circondare di gente competente (e avevo già previsto che Berlusca avrebbe firmato la cessione del club solo se i nuovi proprietari avessero lasciato lì la figlia).

Finalmente, dopo anni, forse la finiremo di prendere pesci in faccia da tutti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Askanews, Calciomercato.com, e altri media italiani*, Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe annunciato ai suoi più stretti collaboratori di aver ormai ceduto il Milan.
> *"La cessione è ormai cosa fatta"* va ripetendo l'ex premier nei suoi incontri privati degli ultimi giorni.
> L'ultima volta martedì sera a Palazzo Grazioli, incontrando una ventina di Comites, i rappresentanti delle comunità italiane all’estero. *A costoro Berlusconi ha affermato che l'accordo ormai è chiuso e mancano solo dei dettagli da limare nei prossimi mesi. E con la garanzia, afferma l'ex premier, che la figlia Barbara manterrà il posto di amministratore delegato. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe aggirarsi sul miliardo di euro, anche se il premier va ripetendo che ha venduto per una cifra di circa 1,5M miliardi di euro.* D'altra parte, secondo Berlusconi, l'interesse dei cinesi proverebbe direttamente dal governo di Pechino, con un ruolo centrale del primo ministro.
> 
> Nelle prossime 24 ore sarebbe in programma un altro incontro ad Arcore con la delegazione cinese.



Sto malissimo 



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero cosa di cui ancora dubito fortemente, non credo che questi spendano 1 miliardo per poi spendere altri 100 mln nel calciomercato. Chi glielo fa fare ? con quali ritorni ? Sviluppare il brand in asia è un progetto a medio termine, come minimo. Quindi al massimo aspettiamoci un Thohir 2.0, qualche acquisto qui e la ma niente di folle come nel caso degli sceicchi, per dire.



Se c'è davvero dietro il governo cinese diventiamo automaticamente la squadra più ricca del mondo. La cosa non garantirebbe mercati faraonici,ma non buttiamo via nulla


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madò, ho le lacrime!!
> Via il Nano, via zio Fester  Per me Barbara Berlusconi può anche restare, ha già dimostrare di avere voglia di fare e di volersi circondare di gente competente (e avevo già previsto che Berlusca avrebbe firmato la cessione del club solo se i nuovi proprietari avessero lasciato lì la figlia).
> 
> Finalmente, dopo anni, forse la finiremo di prendere pesci in faccia da tutti.



È giusto, lo stadio è una sua creatura, è l'unica persona che ha cercato di fare qualcosa di costruttivo negli ultimi anni


----------



## pisolo22 (2 Aprile 2015)

la notizia mi da piacere e sconforto allo stesso tempo e c'è anche un po' di ilarità tu Silvio che hai denigrato i comunisti per oltre 30 anni vendi proprio a loro ormai il mondo si è rovesciato... cmq almeno entro i prossimi 3 anni te ne andrai con le tasche molto più piene perché 1,5 miliardi di euro per il tuo amato Milan non sono pochi anche se l'affetto e l'amore non si comprano . Grazie di tutto presidente ora si aspettano le solite smentite di rito da Fininvest ma ormai andiamo verso qualcosa di più grande di noi e come un nuovo Sole risorgeremo ad Oriente più forti e più ricchi che mai perché a comprarci è stata la 1a potenza economica al mondo !!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Aprile 2015)

Notizia con titoli a caratteri cubitali ora in prima pagina sui siti di gazzetta, corriere, tuttosport e sportmediaset.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È giusto, lo stadio è una sua creatura, è l'unica persona che ha cercato di fare qualcosa di costruttivo negli ultimi anni



Tra l'altro pensa il paradosso.. se non fosse stato per il pelato nel milan oggi ci sarebbero Seedorf maldini e forse anche leonardo .. firmerei adesso per riaverli tutti e 3 ... 

PS: ho letto un indiscrezione di uno che rispondeva su fb e diceva di lavorare " per un azienda del nano " e diceva di sapere da 1 mese che il milan è stato venduto ai cinesi appunto e che ha già fatto firmare un preconizzato a Mihajlovic per il prossimo anno ... Ovviamente SONO STUPIDATE da social Network quindi potrebbe essere anche un signor nessuno che dice una balla..


----------



## TheZio (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio.. il nano chissà quanti anni sono che ci pensa... ha iniziato a disinvestire proprio in progetto di vendere.. però se l'avesse detto ci saremmo risparmiati 5 anni di mal di fegato..
> 
> io l'avrei presa meglio se avesse detto : " stiamo per vendere per i prossimi 3/4 anni ovviamente vanno messi apposto i conti " ... ok lo sapevamo e non ci stavamo male..



Si però non poteva spifferarlo ai 4 venti.. Altrimenti altro che miliardo...


----------



## Hammer (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> i comunisti cribbiooooo ...
> 
> li ha insultati per 30 anni per poi vendergli la cosa più cara che aveva ahahaha ...
> 
> ..



Madonna è vero, pazzesco


----------



## Franz64 (2 Aprile 2015)

Non so quanto sia veritiera questa ansa (presa da un blog pseudo-milanista)

[MENTION=201]Franz64[/MENTION] no copia e incolla, a maggior ragione da blog o pseudo tali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Si però non poteva spifferarlo ai 4 venti.. Altrimenti altro che miliardo...



Ovvio , se avesse manifestato la volontà di vendere non avrebbe preso metà di quella cifra ..


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Notizia con titoli a caratteri cubitali ora in prima pagina sui siti di gazzetta, corriere, tuttosport e sportmediaset.



lo spazio su Sportmediaset mi fa ben sperare


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

* Ansa smentisce tutti i tipi di trattative da "fonti vicine a Berlusconi" *


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> * Ansa smentisce tutti i tipi di trattative da "fonti vicine a Berlusconi" *



Chiaramente ce lo aspettavamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> * Ansa smentisce tutti i tipi di trattative da "fonti vicine a Berlusconi" *



Dove la leggi quest'Ansa? Sul sito dell'agenzia ancora non la trovo. 

Comunque adesso hanno smentito addirittura tutti i tipi di trattative?!?  Mi aspettavo pure io una smentita, ma non così comica


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dove la leggi quest'Ansa? Sul sito dell'agenzia ancora non la trovo.
> 
> Comunque adesso hanno smentito addirittura tutti i tipi di trattative?!?  Mi aspettavo pure io una smentita, ma non così comica



Sulla home a sinistra. Tra l'altro, ma chi le scrive ste notizie? Grammatica da prima elementare


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Avresti solo da ringraziare , Tolto gli ultimi 5 anni . Nessuno fara' Mai come Silvio berlusconi , ma non lo dico io lo dira' la storia. E poi evita Di denigrare chi non la pensa come Te . Detto questo Anche io Sono critico e non vedevo l' ora cedesse la società .



Quoto.se siamo il Milan vincente che ha fatto la storia lo dobbiamo a Berlusconi .poi gli ultimi anni non ha più retto e siamo finiti in stè condizioni ma qualche anno di nulla non cancellano di certo 25 anni di storia memorabile.non mi interessa del perchè lo abbia fatto,se per politica o altro (i nuovi proprietari se faranno qualcosa di buono non sarà certe perché amano il milan da tifosi) l importante É aver scritto pagine di calcio ,pagine rese immortali da campioni e vittorie.sono contento che abbia ceduto il Milan al massimo e non a due lire come fece Moratti con l Inter...i cinesi sembrano essere la pista migliore quindi anche a questo bisogna dare merito.Sono un tifoso amareggiato ,incazzato e stanco degli ultimi anni ma irriconoscente ,quello non lo sarò mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

ANSA martedi 18 marzo 2014 : " «Seedorf non è in discussione e sarà l'allenatore del Milan anche l'anno prossimo»: questo è il pensiero di Silvio Berlusconi riferito da chi ieri ha avuto modo di parlare con il presidente rossonero dopo la sconfitta con il Parma " 

L'ansa ha il valore di un post mio su Fb


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

*La smentita arriva tramite un'agenzia Ansa: "Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. Fonti vicine a Berlusconi affermano che non esiste nessuno trattativa in merito. L'ipotesi viene soltanto messa periodicamente in circolazione, ma è priva di fondamento, frutto di fantasia e verrà quindi smentita anche in futuro. Le fonti vicine a Berlusconi ci tengono inoltre a precisare che non è mai stata fatta una valutazione circa il valore della società calcistica."*


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La smentita arriva tramite un'agenzia Ansa: "Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. Fonti vicine a Berlusconi affermano che non esiste nessuno trattativa in merito. L'ipotesi viene soltanto messa periodicamente in circolazione, ma è priva di fondamento, frutto di fantasia e verrà quindi smentita anche in futuro. Le fonti vicine a Berlusconi ci tengono inoltre a precisare che non è mai stata fatta una valutazione circa il valore della società calcistica."*



queste smentite sono commoventi, ormai non ci crede più nessuno


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

Sarà una smentita per evitare che stasera e domani ci siano code di giornalisti fuori da Arcore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La smentita arriva tramite un'agenzia Ansa: "Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. Fonti vicine a Berlusconi affermano che non esiste nessuno trattativa in merito. L'ipotesi viene soltanto messa periodicamente in circolazione, ma è priva di fondamento, frutto di fantasia e verrà quindi smentita anche in futuro. Le fonti vicine a Berlusconi ci tengono inoltre a precisare che non è mai stata fatta una valutazione circa il valore della società calcistica."*





Snake ha scritto:


> queste smentite sono commoventi, ormai non ci crede più nessuno



mi sono sbellicato di risate... ero certo che smentissero, ma che arrivassero a dire quelle cose no  (tramite un'ansa, poi)  



ralf ha scritto:


> Sarà una smentita per evitare che stasera e domani ci siano code di giornalisti fuori da Arcore



Assai probabile.


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2015)

Vedremo, io ci crederò quando ci sarà l'ufficialità. Troppe volte mi sono illuso con questi personaggi.


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

1,5 miliardi??


----------



## pisolo22 (2 Aprile 2015)

Ormai qui tutti sul forum da anni l'abbiamo capito più ci saranno smentite dall'Ansa più si cercherà di insabbiare la realtà dei fatti che stiamo davvero per cambiare proprietà Abatantuono e Salvini hanno fatto capire che sanno e non possono parlare quindi non c'è smentita che tenga ora il prossimo step e l'assembla degli azionisti di Aprile e li capiremo davvero qualcosa in più non credo che anche li si tenderà a dire frottole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La smentita arriva tramite un'agenzia Ansa: "Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. Fonti vicine a Berlusconi affermano che non esiste nessuno trattativa in merito. L'ipotesi viene soltanto messa periodicamente in circolazione, ma è priva di fondamento, frutto di fantasia e verrà quindi smentita anche in futuro. Le fonti vicine a Berlusconi ci tengono inoltre a precisare che non è mai stata fatta una valutazione circa il valore della società calcistica."*



Prima volta che non arriva una smentita ufficiale da Fininvest, ma da generiche "fonti vicine"...


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

Bellinazzo a Radio24 smentisce l'offerta cinese,ormai è l'unico che spinge la pista di Mr Bee hahaha


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La smentita arriva tramite un'agenzia Ansa: "Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. Fonti vicine a Berlusconi affermano che non esiste nessuno trattativa in merito. L'ipotesi viene soltanto messa periodicamente in circolazione, ma è priva di fondamento, frutto di fantasia e verrà quindi smentita anche in futuro. Le fonti vicine a Berlusconi ci tengono inoltre a precisare che non è mai stata fatta una valutazione circa il valore della società calcistica."*


La smentita era superscontata,ma addirittura smentire tutti i tipi di trattative dopo che sono pure uscite le foto è assurdo!Comunque se il Berlusca vendesse davvero ai comunisti la cosa sarebbe troppo comica! 
A questo punto sto cercando con ogni mezzo di non illudermi,ma penso che si possa dire che filtra cauto ottimismo (cit.).
Credo pure io che l'ipotesi più plausibile sia quella di un'eventuale cessione graduale in 3 anni,il che non rivoluzionerebbe tutto nell'immediato,però forse qualche piccola cosa in più sul mercato potrebbe pure apportarla.Nel caso sarebbe dura pazientare ancora 3 anni,ma almeno avremmo un obiettivo da raggiungere e ciò addolcirebbe la pillola.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La smentita arriva tramite un'agenzia Ansa: "Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. Fonti vicine a Berlusconi affermano che non esiste nessuno trattativa in merito. L'ipotesi viene soltanto messa periodicamente in circolazione, ma è priva di fondamento, frutto di fantasia e verrà quindi smentita anche in futuro. Le fonti vicine a Berlusconi ci tengono inoltre a precisare che non è mai stata fatta una valutazione circa il valore della società calcistica."*



Io sarò ti capoccia dura ma continuo a pensare che non venderà mai nonostante tutto faccia presagire a una cessione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

a parte che la smentita arriva " fonti vicine " cosa vuol dire ?? 

poi parla di " Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. " e sappiamo benissimo NON essere così.. quindi io nella scala notizie che va da verità a Libero.it ... questa notizia la classifico come " quasi libero.it "


----------



## TheZio (2 Aprile 2015)

"I cinesi sono in pole-position" cit.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2015)

Ma la smentita dalle fonti vicine è una barzelletta?!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La smentita arriva tramite un'agenzia Ansa: "Non c'è alcuna trattativa sulla vendita e la conseguente cessione del Milan. Fonti vicine a Berlusconi affermano che non esiste nessuno trattativa in merito. L'ipotesi viene soltanto messa periodicamente in circolazione, ma è priva di fondamento, frutto di fantasia e verrà quindi smentita anche in futuro. Le fonti vicine a Berlusconi ci tengono inoltre a precisare che non è mai stata fatta una valutazione circa il valore della società calcistica."*





Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la smentita dalle fonti vicine è una barzelletta?!



Il vero intento forse era quello...


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Aprile 2015)

"L’agenzia Ansa, il 17 dicembre 1985, riporta <<una voce secondo la quale il pacchetto azionario della società Milan sarebbe già stato ceduto a un gruppo del quale farebbe parte l’imprenditore milanese Silvio Berlusconi>>. *La agenzia riporta la smentita della Fininvest, che nega tutto, perfino l’interesse*."

Tratto da "Le corna del Diavolo” di Carlo Petrini (ex giocatore del Milan)

Tanto per sottolineare la serietà delle smentite di Fininvest...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> "L’agenzia Ansa, il 17 dicembre 1985, riporta <<una voce secondo la quale il pacchetto azionario della società Milan sarebbe già stato ceduto a un gruppo del quale farebbe parte l’imprenditore milanese Silvio Berlusconi>>. *La agenzia riporta la smentita della Fininvest, che nega tutto, perfino l’interesse*."
> 
> Tratto da "Le corna del Diavolo” di Carlo Petrini (ex giocatore del Milan)
> 
> Tanto per sottolineare la serietà delle smentite di Fininvest...




Eccola eccola : " a Fininvest afferma la totale estraneità alle trattative per l'acquisto della squadra milanese " 

Dai che forse il cerchio si chiude !!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la smentita dalle fonti vicine è una barzelletta?!



Non hanno più nemmeno il coraggio di fare una smentita ufficiale.


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

a me sembra che si stia bollando come falso tutte le notizie contrarie, e come verita assoluta tutte le notizie che vanno in una versione positiva.

io resto molto cauto


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> a me sembra che si stia bollando come falso tutte le notizie contrarie, e come verita assoluta tutte le notizie che vanno in una versione positiva.
> 
> io resto molto cauto



Si chiama speranza.. lo so già che prenderemo una tranvata in testa di quelle apocalittiche ma oramai ci sono dentro fino al collo.. l'idea di non vedere più la faccia del nano è un sogno


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si chiama speranza.. lo so già che prenderemo una tranvata in testa di quelle apocalittiche ma oramai ci sono dentro fino al collo.. l'idea di non vedere più la faccia del nano è un sogno



è un sogno di tutti penso, bisogna leggere le notizie e pesarle. dopo tutto il sogno di tutti parte da un articolo cinese di chi non si sa chi. e come se un cinese juventino traducesse una notizia italiana. magari tuttosport sembra piu credibile di un Di marzio qualsiasi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> a me sembra che si stia bollando come falso tutte le notizie contrarie, e come verita assoluta tutte le notizie che vanno in una versione positiva.
> 
> io resto molto cauto



E se fossi tu a fare il contrario ? Come quando si parlava del memorandum ? Boh io non capisco che interesse ci sia a gufare sta cosa


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se fossi tu a fare il contrario ? Come quando si parlava del memorandum ? Boh io non capisco che interesse ci sia a gufare sta cosa



ma io non sto gufando, sto solo rimanendo con i piedi per terra ben saldi. per il memorandum, io penso una cosa, altri un altra, non c'è nulla di male. pero non ho detto cose non esatte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> è un sogno di tutti penso, bisogna leggere le notizie e pesarle. dopo tutto il sogno di tutti parte da un articolo cinese di chi non si sa chi. e come se un cinese juventino traducesse una notizia italiana. magari tuttosport sembra piu credibile di un Di marzio qualsiasi.



L'articolo cinese non è "di chi non si sa chi" ma viene dal più importante settimanale di Hong Kong.
E non si tratta solo di quello.

Poi vada come deve andare.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Aprile 2015)

Capisco che da tifosi vediate praticamente solo l'aspetto sportivo, ma quello politico-economico è addirittura epocale: è ufficiale che non ci sono più comunisti nel mondo, salvo Prodi, Bersani e Renzi.


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'articolo cinese non è "di chi non si sa chi" ma viene dal più importante settimanale di Hong Kong.
> 
> Poi vada come deve andare.



tuttosport è uno dei quotidiani sportivi piu importanti di italia e sicuramente quello piu vicino al mondo juve. messi io pero non lo ho ancora visto. 

io resto molto cauto.
sarò pessimista


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2015)

Ogni smentita ha il sapore di una conferma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Capisco che da tifosi vediate praticamente solo l'aspetto sportivo, ma quello politico-economico è addirittura epocale: è ufficiale che non ci sono più comunisti nel mondo, salvo Prodi, Bersani e Renzi.



Renzi ?  eddai


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> a me sembra che si stia bollando come falso tutte le notizie contrarie, e come verita assoluta tutte le notizie che vanno in una versione positiva.
> 
> io resto molto cauto



La verità assoluta non ce l'ha nessuno e se la maggioranza tende ad essere ottimista va ugualmente rispettata così come vanno rispettati quelli che rimangono cauti. In questo portale ognuno la pensa come meglio crede. Non ci sono linee di pensiero da rispettare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ogni smentita ha il sapore di una conferma.



Che poi fino a questo momento, ore 16.00, non c'è stata nessuna smentita ufficiale, a differenza di quel che è successo le altre volte.
Magari arriva tra un po', o è già arrivata mentre scrivo, ma fino ad adesso non c'è stata.

Una smentita da "voci vicine a Berlusconi" vale esattamente come le voci che hanno dato il via a questo topic. Non è una smentita da Fininvest o da Ac Milan.
Per me però pesa l'esperienza passata, su come poi si siano sempre avverati questi sussurri a Palazzo grazioli o tra politici.

Poi ognuno può ovviamente farsi una propria idea sulla vicenda, illudendosi, demoralizzandosi o restando cauti. E' giusto così.


----------



## Lorenzo (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tuttosport è uno dei quotidiani sportivi piu importanti di italia e sicuramente quello piu vicino al mondo juve. messi io pero non lo ho ancora visto.
> 
> io resto molto cauto.
> sarò pessimista



Complimenti per l'esempio, hai scelto proprio Ruttosporc, il giornale sportivo più vergognoso d'Italia che a parte qualche Juventino (manco tutti) non viene considerato da nessuno per le continue panzane che spara .


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Complimenti per l'esempio, hai scelto proprio Ruttosporc, il giornale sportivo più vergognoso d'Italia che a parte qualche Juventino (manco tutti) non viene considerato da nessuno per le continue panzane che spara .



lo so che è il più vergognoso ma non vende molto meno della gazzetta e del corriere 

siamo OT però


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tuttosport è uno dei quotidiani sportivi piu importanti di italia e sicuramente quello piu vicino al mondo juve. messi io pero non lo ho ancora visto.
> 
> io resto molto cauto.
> sarò pessimista



Tuttosporc?


----------



## Gianni23 (2 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo, le cifre sono ridicole però. 1 - 1.5 miliardi per il 75%? Certo, come no.


----------



## Dapone (2 Aprile 2015)

c'ho una paura fottuta di lasciarmi andare alla gioia.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Aprile 2015)

La smentita non è stata fatta da Fininvest ma da gente vicina a Berlusconi, non è una vera smentita fino a quando c'è un comunicato vero e proprio fatto dalla società e anche se arriva penso anche io sia normale e scontata.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Aprile 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Complimenti per l'esempio, hai scelto proprio Ruttosporc, il giornale sportivo più vergognoso d'Italia che a parte qualche Juventino (manco tutti) non viene considerato da nessuno per le continue panzane che spara .



Ironia della sorte,è stato anche l'unico che ha citato Milan World nel riportare la notizia dei Cinesi.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Aprile 2015)

Voglio essere molto cauto, aspetto una dichiarazione ufficiale. Se però queste notizie fossero vere, il Milan potrebbe finalmente tornare ai livelli che gli competono


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> lo so che è il più vergognoso ma non vende molto meno della gazzetta e del corriere
> 
> siamo OT però



Però questo topic non deriva dell'articolo di quello che a detta tua è il tuttosport cinese, bensì da dichiarazioni a microfoni spenti di Berlusconi negli ambienti politici romani


Citami una sola volta in cui questo tipo di notizia non si è verificata, poi ne riparliamo


----------



## wfiesso (2 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si stappa quando torniamo a vincere.



.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Aprile 2015)

Nonostante queste smentite io penso che qualcosa c'è sotto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

*Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche per Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche di Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Però questo topic non deriva dell'articolo di quello che a detta tua è il tuttosport cinese, bensì da dichiarazioni a microfoni spenti di Berlusconi negli ambienti politici romani
> 
> 
> Citami una sola volta in cui questo tipo di notizia non si è verificata, poi ne riparliamo


su questo hai ragione.

p.s. preciso. io non sto dicendo che la fonte è il tuttosport cinese. ho solo specificato che io (e sinceramente penso il 95% del forum) non conosce quel giornale e quindi non so darli un grado di attendibilità.


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche di Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> su questo hai ragione.
> 
> p.s. preciso. io non sto dicendo che la fonte è il tuttosport cinese. ho solo specificato che io (e sinceramente penso il 95% del forum) non conosce quel giornale e quindi non so darli un grado di attendibilità.



Siamo sempre nel campo delle ipotesi, è evidente


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

Comunque ChemChina che ha recentemente acquistato Pirelli,ha confermato Tronchetti Provera come amministratore delegato fino al 2021,quindi l'idea che i cinesi lascino Barbarella come AD non è poi cosi campata in aria


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche di Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non stapperò fin quando non vedrò nero su bianco, fin quando non avrò l'ufficialità. Mi sento così svuotato e così preso in giro che fin quando non sarà dato l'annuncio dalla società non mi azzarderò ed esultare nemmeno a denti stretti.



Quoto al 1000x1000. Infatti non ho ancora esultato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche per Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*





ralf ha scritto:


> Comunque ChemChina che ha recentemente acquistato Pirelli,ha confermato Tronchetti Provera come amministratore delegato fino al 2021,quindi l'idea che i cinesi lascino Barbarella come AD non è poi cosi campata in aria



Vero, non ci sarebbe nulla di strano.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta.]*


*




*


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche per Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*



Speriamo bene!


----------



## Serginho (2 Aprile 2015)

E' inutile che smentiscano, ormai si è capito che ogni notizia smentita si rivela poi essere vera al 100% mesi dopo


----------



## Tobi (2 Aprile 2015)

Cedere una società come il milan non è come prendere un aperitivo. Sicuramente il tutto è iniziato con i viaggi in Asia fatti da Barbara gia nel mese di ottobre. A mio avviso Berlusconi parlerà pubblicamente a stagione conclusa. Bel frattempo noi non possiamo far altro che recuperare piu informazioni possibili e fare ipotesi


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che poi fino a questo momento, ore 16.00, non c'è stata nessuna smentita ufficiale, a differenza di quel che è successo le altre volte.
> Magari arriva tra un po', o è già arrivata mentre scrivo, ma fino ad adesso non c'è stata.
> 
> Una smentita da "voci vicine a Berlusconi" vale esattamente come le voci che hanno dato il via a questo topic. Non è una smentita da Fininvest o da Ac Milan.
> ...



Tra l'altro non cambierebbe nulla neanche con una smentita di quelle pesanti.
Che ci sia qualcosa in atto è innegabile e nemmeno fonti ufficiali come Milan Channel fanno qualcosa per nasconderlo (alla faccia delle smentite vaporose di questo periodo).
Le smentite che arrivano sono equiparabili a Moggi che dichiara Vieri incedibile prima di cederlo il giorno dopo, o Thiago Silva che resta e che dopo due settimane è al PSG.

La cessione è così certa che ci si può protrarre già oltre, e cioè sulle conseguenze di questo passaggio di proprietà.
I nuovi soci consentiranno di fare degli investimenti importanti sul mercato? Ci saranno cambiamenti nell'organigramma societaria? Fortunatamente filtrano risposte affermative su entrambi i quesiti, ma questo dovrà comunque essere dimostrato con i fatti.


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

Ma state leggendo i commenti sulla gazza?


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ma state leggendo i commenti sulla gazza?



Che dicono?


----------



## Butcher (2 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ma state leggendo i commenti sulla gazza?



dici dici!


----------



## Hateley (2 Aprile 2015)

Un 1,5 miliardi per l'acquisto del 75%?!?!?! Che bufala colossale...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ma state leggendo i commenti sulla gazza?



Questo qui e un vero e proprio fenomeno:

ricki7719
ricki7719 17:40, 2 Aprile 2015
certo che da quando Barbara ha lanciato la new wave dirigenziale il Milan è precipitato nell'abisso... forse Galliani ne sapeva un pò di più... auguri


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Un 1,5 miliardi per l'acquisto del 75%?!?!?! Che bufala colossale...


Veramente la notizia parla di 1 .... 1,5 Non ho idea dove sia uscita ..


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che dicono?



tutti espertoni di economia che dicono che il Milan non vale 1 miliardo,l'invidia è una brutta roba...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Ma fininvest / sito del Milan non hanno ancora fatto la smentita ufficiale ??? :O stranissimo


----------



## Serginho (2 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Questo qui e un vero e proprio fenomeno:
> 
> ricki7719
> ricki7719 17:40, 2 Aprile 2015
> certo che da quando Barbara ha lanciato la new wave dirigenziale il Milan è precipitato nell'abisso... forse Galliani ne sapeva un pò di più... auguri



Sto cercando di capire il nesso tra Barbara e la politica di austerity del Milan, ma purtroppo non mi viene proprio niente in mente


----------



## Hateley (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente la notizia parla di 1 .... 1,5 Non ho idea dove sia uscita ..



L'avrebbe confidato il Berlusca, sempre secondo questa Askanews. Comunque anche se fosse 1 miliardo è un assurdità; rosa con un valore risibile, niente stadio di proprietà, bilancio da secoli in perdita di svariate decine di milioni di euro. Praticamente sarebbe il valore del solo brand.......ma dai, non scherziamo!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> L'avrebbe confidato il Berlusca, sempre secondo questa Askanews. Comunque anche se fosse 1 miliardo è un assurdità; rosa con un valore risibile, niente stadio di proprietà. Praticamente sarebbe il valore del solo brand.......ma dai, non scherziamo!!



Lo sai vero come fubziona ? Se io non voglio vendere una cosa c'è solo un modo per portarmela via ( in modo legale  ) alzare il prezzo finché non cedo..


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> L'avrebbe confidato il Berlusca, sempre secondo questa Askanews. Comunque anche se fosse 1 miliardo è un assurdità; rosa con un valore risibile, niente stadio di proprietà. Praticamente sarebbe il valore del solo brand.......ma dai, non scherziamo!!



Ma perchè scusa?Il Manchester United è stato comprato per 1.4 M da Glazer,secondo te il Manchester vale tanto di più del Milan?


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ma perchè scusa?Il Manchester United è stato comprato per 1.4 M da Glazer,secondo te il Manchester vale tanto di più del Milan?



il manchester fattura il doppio del milan


----------



## Hateley (2 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ma perchè scusa?Il Manchester United è stato comprato per 1.4 M da Glazer,secondo te il Manchester vale tanto di più del Milan?



Bè sì: ricavi tra i 400 milioni di euro (al tempo), stadio di proprietà, rosa di prim ordine, bilancio a posto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche per Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*



*Non andiamo troppo OT.*


----------



## cremone (2 Aprile 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> L'avrebbe confidato il Berlusca, sempre secondo questa Askanews. Comunque anche se fosse 1 miliardo è un assurdità; rosa con un valore risibile, niente stadio di proprietà, bilancio da secoli in perdita di svariate decine di milioni di euro. Praticamente sarebbe il valore del solo brand.......ma dai, non scherziamo!!



Glazer si prese il Manchester United per 1,5 miliardi (anche se a scaglioni) con un'opa a debito che devastò i conti per anni superata grazie alla cessione di pezzi grossi come Cristiano Ronaldo, Ferguson che si arrangiava con vecchi e mediocri e una concorrenza incapace


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> tutti espertoni di economia che dicono che il Milan non vale 1 miliardo,l'invidia è una brutta roba...



Che non valga un miliardo di euro lo credo anch'io, però di questi tempi, quando il calcio sta diventando sempre più un business e una questione di soldi, acquistare una società blasonata come il Milan anche a un miliardo di euro vuol dire che te lo puoi permettere e non ci sono critiche che tengono sul valore. Se poi riesci nel giro di pochi anni con degli investimenti a portarla di nuovo al top del calcio mondiale allora in breve periodo i ricavi supereranno la cifra sborsata per l'acquisizione.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco la precisazione di Barbara Acquaviti, giornalista di Askanews, il portale che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione: "Questo è quello che ha raccontato Berlusconi, avrebbe anche aggiunto che sua figlia Barbara resterebbe amministratore delegato. Tuttavia il 75% è un enorme passo dal punto di vista strategico. Berlusconi ha legato la sua vita sportiva a quella politica, senza mai scindere le due realtà. Quindi questo può essere significativo. A detta di quello che mi è stato riferito, Galliani non è un nome che ha fatto in questo incontro. Circa le smentite, non sarebbe certo la prima volta. La differenza, questa volta, sta nel fatto che l'ha detto Berlusconi. Quando si parla di soldi, poi, è anche questione di tatticismi. Se vi ricordate disse di no anche per Nesta e Balotelli, definendolo mela marcia. Le smentite vanno prese con la dovuta cautela, per quanto non ce ne sia ancora una ufficiale".*



da una parte ho una voglia di esultare pazzesca, dall'altro preferisco andarci con i piedi di piombo e mantenere la calma finchè non uscirà l'ufficialità di tutto ciò. 

avevano detto novità subito dopo pasqua e pian piano stanno uscendo a raffica tutte queste belle notizie.
dai che siamo quasi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

È normalissimo che le cifre siano poco credibili, alla fine la cosa quasi sicuramente si concretizzerà per meno di un miliardo, probabilmente l'anziano stava facendo lo sborone con gli amichetti



Insomma la cifra non rende meno credibile la notizia, questo conta


Se il 100% viene valutato 800 milioni è tanto secondo me, staremo a vedere, l'importante è uscire dalla prigionia


----------



## ralf (2 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che non valga un miliardo di euro lo credo anch'io, però di questi tempi, quando il calcio sta diventando sempre più un business e una questione di soldi, acquistare una società blasonata come il Milan anche a un miliardo di euro vuol dire che te lo puoi permettere e non ci sono critiche che tengono sul valore. Se poi riesci nel giro di pochi anni con degli investimenti a portarla di nuovo al top del calcio mondiale allora in breve periodo i ricavi supereranno la cifra sborsata per l'acquisizione.



L'Arsenal per esempio non ha mai vinto una Champions e secondo Forbes è valutata di più del Milan


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Aprile 2015)

Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Giangy (2 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo sia tutto vero! Ormai tutte queste smentite, fanno solo ridere


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2015)

Forse vi sfugge una cosa , il prezzo lo fa il mercato . Vedremo a quanto sarà' ceduta la società al netto dei debiti . Il resto sono tutte sciocchezze , sembra che qualcuno addirittura goda se il Milan vale di meno . Cose da pazzi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Forse vi sfugge una cosa , il prezzo lo fa il mercato . Vedremo a quanto sarà' ceduta la società al netto dei debiti . Il resto sono tutte sciocchezze , sembra che qualcuno addirittura goda se il Milan vale di meno . Cose da pazzi .



Ma infatti anche io non capisco


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti anche io non capisco



Essere contenti che il Milan costi tanto ( che è ben diverso da dire che vale tanto ) è come essere contenti che un giocatore che si vuol comprare costi di più


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Essere contenti che il Milan costi tanto ( che è ben diverso da dire che vale tanto ) è come essere contenti che un giocatore che si vuol comprare costi di più


No aspetta a me basta che venda  poi faccia come vuole ..


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No aspetta a me basta che venda  poi faccia come vuole ..



Il discorso che fa è che meno danno al nano più soldi hanno per la squadra. Però se hanno soldi infiniti il problema non si pone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il discorso che fa è che meno danno al nano più soldi hanno per la squadra. Però se hanno soldi infiniti il problema non si pone.




Magari sono come la banca del Monopoly  .. Chi lo sa ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma fininvest / sito del Milan non hanno ancora fatto la smentita ufficiale ??? :O stranissimo



Già abbiamo ufficialmente battuto il record temporale per l'attesa della smentita!


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2015)

Resto con i piedi ben piantati per terra.

Ma se tutto andrà come deve andare, aspettiamoci qualcosa per i giorni in cui partirà l'Expo. Milano sarà al centro del mondo.


----------



## cremone (2 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il discorso che fa è che meno danno al nano più soldi hanno per la squadra. Però se hanno soldi infiniti il problema non si pone.



Nel caso si può chiedere aiuto a sponsor cinesi che mettono i soldi


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari un Thohir 2.0, ne sarei felicissimo.



Io non troppo, cioè..meglio di ora, sicuramente. Però...ho parecchi dubbi su Thohir e le sue intenzioni. Comunque vedremo. Anche perchè è stato ampiamente dimostrato che anche spendendo "solo" una 30-40ina di milioni si può costruire una squadra che in Italia vince lo scudetto o quantomeno compete per vincerlo. Vai a prendere i Clasie, Zouma, Van Ginkel, Danilo, prima che sboccino, oltre ovviamente a puntare nettamente sul settore giovanile e sui giovani italiani.


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Dany20 (2 Aprile 2015)

Manca sempre poco. Dai cavolo!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Aprile 2015)

comunque fininvest non smentisce perchè nell'ultimo comunicato aveva espressamente detto che non avrebbe più commentato rumors sul Milan.


----------



## koti (2 Aprile 2015)

Immagino che se il Milan diventasse cinese (ergo la squadra più popolare della Cina) tra sponsor, gadget, diritti televisivi, magliette eccetera arriverebbero nelle casse una marea incredibile di soldi (oltre ai soldi dei soci si intende).
Da milanisti è impossibile non essere almeno un po entusiasti, forse mi sto illudendo tantissimo. 

A questo punto spero che la pista thailandese (il tipo sinceramente mi sembra un nuovo Thohir, se non peggio) sia naufragata del tutto, ci sono alcuni giornalisti che continuano a sostenerla...


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Aprile 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> L'avrebbe confidato il Berlusca, sempre secondo questa Askanews. Comunque anche se fosse 1 miliardo è un assurdità; rosa con un valore risibile, niente stadio di proprietà, bilancio da secoli in perdita di svariate decine di milioni di euro. Praticamente sarebbe il valore del solo brand.......ma dai, non scherziamo!!



Che siano inclusi soldi per lo stadio e soldi per il ripianamento dei debiti?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Aprile 2015)

La società per cui lavoravo é stata assorbita da un colosso per il triplo del suo valore...quindi ...io mi concentrerei più sul valore che vorranno dare in futuro al club che a quello attuale...


----------



## odio23 (2 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo Di Marzio è terminato da pochissimi minuti un incontro tra Berlusconi e Richard Lee…*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2015)

odio23 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio è terminato da pochissimi minuti un incontro tra Berlusconi e Richard Lee…*



Daje richard ... Portaci via dal male assoluto ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Io non troppo, cioè..meglio di ora, sicuramente. Però...ho parecchi dubbi su Thohir e le sue intenzioni. Comunque vedremo. Anche perchè è stato ampiamente dimostrato che anche spendendo "solo" una 30-40ina di milioni si può costruire una squadra che in Italia vince lo scudetto o quantomeno compete per vincerlo. Vai a prendere i Clasie, Zouma, Van Ginkel, Danilo, prima che sboccino, oltre ovviamente a puntare nettamente sul settore giovanile e sui giovani italiani.


Io non pretendo una proprietà che stanzi 100/150 milioni di euro all'anno ma anche soltanto i 40/50 citati da te. Con un dirigente competente e quelle cifre a disposizioni si può costruire tranquillamente una grande squadra, prendendo ad esempio i giocatori che hai sempre citato tu, anche perché con troppa disponibilità economica si finisce per ricevere sole clamorose, come Iturbe a 30 milioni.
Al contrario, se hai un buon budget ma non eccessivo sarai più oculato nelle tue scelte e andrai a prendere gente di sicuro avvenire senza svenarti troppo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2015)

*Ancora Barbara Acquaviti, la giornalista che ha lanciato lo scoop, ai microfoni de IVM: "Posso dirvi che il lavoro che svolgo è quello di cronista politica, quindi non mi occupo specificamente di sport. La notizia è nata da alcune mie fonti, che ovviamente ho verificato nella loro attendibilità, e mi hanno confermato che nella giornata di martedì scorso il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, in occasione di una riunione elettorale per gli italiani all’estero, avrebbe dichiarato ad una ventina di partecipanti di aver ceduto il Milan a una cordata cinese per una cifra superiore al miliardo di euro. Comunque non è la prima volta che Berlusconi parla sempre in ambito politico di queste trattative che riguardano il club. Su questo punto, posso dirvi che l’offerta di cui ha parlato oscillerebbe tra il miliardo e il miliardo e mezzo di euro, e Berlusconi avrebbe anche aggiunto particolari su questi imprenditori cinesi. Ripeto, io mi occupo di politica ma Berlusconi spesso parla anche d'altro in queste occasioni".*


----------



## TheZio (3 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Barbara Acquaviti, la giornalista che ha lanciato lo scoop, ai microfoni de IVM: "Posso dirvi che il lavoro che svolgo è quello di cronista politica, quindi non mi occupo specificamente di sport. La notizia è nata da alcune mie fonti, che ovviamente ho verificato nella loro attendibilità, e mi hanno confermato che nella giornata di martedì scorso il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, in occasione di una riunione elettorale per gli italiani all’estero, avrebbe dichiarato ad una ventina di partecipanti di aver ceduto il Milan a una cordata cinese per una cifra superiore al miliardo di euro. Comunque non è la prima volta che Berlusconi parla sempre in ambito politico di queste trattative che riguardano il club. Su questo punto, posso dirvi che l’offerta di cui ha parlato oscillerebbe tra il miliardo e il miliardo e mezzo di euro, e Berlusconi avrebbe anche aggiunto particolari su questi imprenditori cinesi. Ripeto, io mi occupo di politica ma Berlusconi spesso parla anche d'altro in queste occasioni".*



Ormai smentite e sorpassi non fanno altro che avvalorare questa tesi. Penso stia giungendo il momento della verità sulla trattativa.. Lo hanno fatto capire Maroni, Abbatantuono, Serafini, Salvini e quello dell'osservatorio Asia-Italia.. Bee dovrebbe essere solo uno specchietto per le allodole!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Barbara Acquaviti, la giornalista che ha lanciato lo scoop, ai microfoni de IVM: "Posso dirvi che il lavoro che svolgo è quello di cronista politica, quindi non mi occupo specificamente di sport. La notizia è nata da alcune mie fonti, che ovviamente ho verificato nella loro attendibilità, e mi hanno confermato che nella giornata di martedì scorso il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, in occasione di una riunione elettorale per gli italiani all’estero, avrebbe dichiarato ad una ventina di partecipanti di aver ceduto il Milan a una cordata cinese per una cifra superiore al miliardo di euro. Comunque non è la prima volta che Berlusconi parla sempre in ambito politico di queste trattative che riguardano il club. Su questo punto, posso dirvi che l’offerta di cui ha parlato oscillerebbe tra il miliardo e il miliardo e mezzo di euro, e Berlusconi avrebbe anche aggiunto particolari su questi imprenditori cinesi. Ripeto, io mi occupo di politica ma Berlusconi spesso parla anche d'altro in queste occasioni".*



Se davvero hanno pagato 1,5 miliardi il Milan vuol dire che sta cordata o chi gli fa capo non ha limiti di spesa..il Milan oggi varrà si e no 5-600 milioni..pagarlo più del doppio significa che hai idea di aumentarne in modo chiaro il valore..
Se il nano ci lascia in mani così ricche merita subito la statua davanti a Casa Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se davvero hanno pagato 1,5 miliardi il Milan vuol dire che sta cordata *o chi gli fa capo* non ha limiti di spesa..il Milan oggi varrà si e no 5-600 milioni..pagarlo più del doppio significa che hai idea di aumentarne in modo chiaro il valore..
> Se il nano ci lascia in mani così ricche merita subito la statua davanti a Casa Milan



Alcune voci dicono che il "capo" sia il governo cinese stesso.


----------



## TheZio (3 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se davvero hanno pagato 1,5 miliardi il Milan vuol dire che sta cordata o chi gli fa capo non ha limiti di spesa..il Milan oggi varrà si e no 5-600 milioni..pagarlo più del doppio significa che hai idea di aumentarne in modo chiaro il valore..
> Se il nano ci lascia in mani così ricche merita subito la statua davanti a Casa Milan



Sarebbe proprio un bel modo per fare pace coi tifosi


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alcune voci dicono che il "capo" sia il governo cinese stesso.



Sinceramente lo trovo impossibile e forse sarebbe pure "immorale"..parliamoci chiaro sarebbe un falsare il gioco perché oggi la proprietà calcistica più ricca credo sia quella del City ma parliamo del principe di uno stato come Abu Dhabi..immaginare dietro un'operazione calcistica un paese come la cina con un pil di circa 9000000 di milioni di $ è assurdo..comprare CR7 e messi per questi sarebbe come comprare tavano e maccarone per il Real per dare una vaga e lontanissima proprorzione...


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2015)

Anche Nosotti dice che nella trattativa Bee sta al momento decisamente più avanti dei cinesi.

Io questi di Sky non li capisco, su quali basi sostengono questo? Gli indizi e le indiscrezioni parebbero dimostrare l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Barbara Acquaviti, la giornalista che ha lanciato lo scoop, ai microfoni de IVM: "Posso dirvi che il lavoro che svolgo è quello di cronista politica, quindi non mi occupo specificamente di sport. La notizia è nata da alcune mie fonti, che ovviamente ho verificato nella loro attendibilità, e mi hanno confermato che nella giornata di martedì scorso il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, in occasione di una riunione elettorale per gli italiani all’estero, avrebbe dichiarato ad una ventina di partecipanti di aver ceduto il Milan a una cordata cinese per una cifra superiore al miliardo di euro. Comunque non è la prima volta che Berlusconi parla sempre in ambito politico di queste trattative che riguardano il club. Su questo punto, posso dirvi che l’offerta di cui ha parlato oscillerebbe tra il miliardo e il miliardo e mezzo di euro, e Berlusconi avrebbe anche aggiunto particolari su questi imprenditori cinesi. Ripeto, io mi occupo di politica ma Berlusconi spesso parla anche d'altro in queste occasioni".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alcune voci dicono che il "capo" sia il governo cinese stesso.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente lo trovo impossibile e forse sarebbe pure "immorale"..parliamoci chiaro sarebbe un falsare il gioco perché oggi la proprietà calcistica più ricca credo sia quella del City ma parliamo del principe di uno stato come Abu Dhabi..immaginare dietro un'operazione calcistica un paese come la cina con un pil di circa 9000000 di milioni di $ è assurdo..comprare CR7 e messi per questi sarebbe come comprare tavano e maccarone per il Real per dare una vaga e lontanissima proprorzione...



Il fatto che dietro la cordata ci sia il governo cinese non vuol dire che per il calciomercato potremo contare sul PIL della Cina.  Tuttavia... non credo che il governo cinese si accontenterà di supportare una squadretta di mezza classifica, farcita di parametri zero e occasioni colte nei giorni del condor. 
Come dicevo, chiunque prenderà la maggioranza avrà una potenza di fuoco tale da poterci garantire di tornare competitivi in Italia e in europa. Se poi saranno i cinesi con dietro il governo cinese... ancora meglio. Infatti io tifo per quest'ultima ipotesi.


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Anche Nosotti dice che nella trattativa Bee sta al momento decisamente più avanti dei cinesi.
> 
> Io questi di Sky non li capisco, su quali basi sostengono questo? Gli indizi e le indiscrezioni parebbero dimostrare l'esatto contrario.



Bho non capisco nemmeno io su che basi affermano che sia molto piu avanti..poi scriveranno clamoroso sorpasso dei cinesi se avverà..come al solito..incrociamo le dita


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Anche Nosotti dice che nella trattativa Bee sta al momento decisamente più avanti dei cinesi.
> 
> Io questi di Sky non li capisco, su quali basi sostengono questo? Gli indizi e le indiscrezioni parebbero dimostrare l'esatto contrario.



Alciato è molto amico di Cannavaro,che ha partecipato alle Global Legend Series di Mr Bee


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Alciato è molto amico di Cannavaro,che ha partecipato alle Global Legend Series di Mr Bee



Però sarebbe ridicolo uno scenario del genere...magari me lo aspetto da 7gold ma non da sky.

Nel caso lo facesse volontariamente, ovvio. Se ne è veramente convinto nessun problema.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Barbara Acquaviti, la giornalista che ha lanciato lo scoop, ai microfoni de IVM: "Posso dirvi che il lavoro che svolgo è quello di cronista politica, quindi non mi occupo specificamente di sport. La notizia è nata da alcune mie fonti, che ovviamente ho verificato nella loro attendibilità, e mi hanno confermato che nella giornata di martedì scorso il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, in occasione di una riunione elettorale per gli italiani all’estero, avrebbe dichiarato ad una ventina di partecipanti di aver ceduto il Milan a una cordata cinese per una cifra superiore al miliardo di euro. Comunque non è la prima volta che Berlusconi parla sempre in ambito politico di queste trattative che riguardano il club. Su questo punto, posso dirvi che l’offerta di cui ha parlato oscillerebbe tra il miliardo e il miliardo e mezzo di euro, e Berlusconi avrebbe anche aggiunto particolari su questi imprenditori cinesi. Ripeto, io mi occupo di politica ma Berlusconi spesso parla anche d'altro in queste occasioni".*


Ma quanti soldi hanno questi!?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2015)

Alciato è un bravissimo giornalista, infatti è stato il primo a dare la notizia su Bee mesi e mesi fa, quando nessuno ci credeva.
E qualcosa di vero c'è poi effettivamente stato, quindi ha tutti i meriti della notizia.
Così come era stato il primo a dare la notizia delle dimissioni di Galliani, maldini, lo staff di Seedorf etc.. tutte cose che i diretti interessanti hanno poi confermato essere state vere.

Adesso chiaramente tendono a non mollare l'osso visto che per mesi hanno battuto su questa pista, ma è già molto che abbiano riconosciuto l'esistenza della cordata cinese e il fatto che siano in gioco, mai lo avrebbero detto qualche giorno fa.
Con il tempo tutti i tasselli andranno al loro posto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il fatto che dietro la cordata ci sia il governo cinese non vuol dire che per il calciomercato potremo contare sul PIL della Cina.  Tuttavia... non credo che il governo cinese si accontenterà di supportare una squadretta di mezza classifica, farcita di parametri zero e occasioni colte nei giorni del condor.
> Come dicevo, chiunque prenderà la maggioranza avrà una potenza di fuoco tale da poterci garantire di tornare competitivi in Italia e in europa. Se poi saranno i cinesi con dietro il governo cinese... ancora meglio. Infatti io tifo per quest'ultima ipotesi.



Aspetta, non voglio passare per il ******* di turno che pensa che adesso ci compriamo tutti con fondi illimitati, non sono uno sprovveduto..il mio era un paragone per dire che il City avendo alle spalle uno stato tutto sommato piccolo benché ricco si permette certe spese..avere alle spalle un paese come la Cina che *vuole vincere* significa che i fondi se serve arrivano senza problemi..parliamo della cina, che quando ha deciso di dominare le olimpiadi si è messa dietro nel medagliere tutti..se decidono che la loro squadra di calcio deve vincere non si fermano davanti a nulla..e se servono capitali saltano fuori, senza battere ciglio..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Aspetta, non voglio passare per il ******* di turno che pensa che adesso ci compriamo tutti con fondi illimitati, non sono uno sprovveduto..il mio era un paragone per dire che il City avendo alle spalle uno stato tutto sommato piccolo benché ricco si permette certe spese..avere alle spalle un paese come la Cina che *vuole vincere* significa che i fondi se serve arrivano senza problemi..parliamo della cina, che quando ha deciso di dominare le olimpiadi si è messa dietro nel medagliere tutti..se decidono che la loro squadra di calcio deve vincere non si fermano davanti a nulla..e se servono capitali saltano fuori, senza battere ciglio..



La penso come te! Ma per quanto mi riguarda anche con Bee (che è a capo di un'altra cordata) saremo un ottime mani. Come dicevo, la portata dell'operazione è talmente clamorosa che comunque vada, cascheremo in piedi. Ma il fascino di essere supportati da una nazione come la Cina ovviamente è tutt'altra cosa


----------



## nimloth (3 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il fatto che dietro la cordata ci sia il governo cinese non vuol dire che per il calciomercato potremo contare sul PIL della Cina.  Tuttavia... non credo che il governo cinese si accontenterà di supportare una squadretta di mezza classifica, farcita di parametri zero e occasioni colte nei giorni del condor.
> Come dicevo, chiunque prenderà la maggioranza avrà una potenza di fuoco tale da poterci garantire di tornare competitivi in Italia e in europa. Se poi saranno i cinesi con dietro il governo cinese... ancora meglio. Infatti io tifo per quest'ultima ipotesi.



Magari voglio iscrivere il Milan nel campionato di calcio Cinese....


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Aprile 2015)

Ma il camerata Abbiati come prenderà la notizia della cessione ai comunisti?


----------



## cremone (3 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma il camerata Abbiati come prenderà la notizia della cessione ai comunisti?



A parte nome e retorica di comunista non hanno nulla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Aprile 2015)

Mutande croccanti...

Non svegliatemi da questo sogno.


----------



## just (3 Aprile 2015)

io ancora non ho capito : oltre mr bee chi e' in trattativa per il milan?


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> io ancora non ho capito : oltre mr bee chi e' in trattativa per il milan?



http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2015)

Alessandro Biolchi a Sky: "Cessione Milan? Manca poco alla svolta, la decisione è stata concettualmente presa. Inzaghi andrebbe sicuramente via"


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alessandro Biolchi a Sky: "Cessione Milan? Manca poco alla svolta, la decisione è stata concettualmente presa. Inzaghi andrebbe sicuramente via"



A Maggio-Giugno ne sapremo sicuramente di più, questo è certo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Maggio-Giugno ne sapremo sicuramente di più, questo è certo.



Il CDA di fine aprile sarà decisivo, non credo potranno nascondersi anche in quella occasione.
Ma sicuramente ci vorrà tempo, e tanta tanta pazienza. Da qui a quel momento arriveranno milioni di smentite e notizie contradditorie.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2015)

*I bookmakers inglesi hanno quotato la nazionalità dei prossimi acquirenti del Milan :

Arabi a 35

Thailandesi a 6

Cinesi a 4


*


----------



## malos (4 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *I bookmakers inglesi hanno quotato la nazionalità dei prossimi acquirenti del Milan :
> 
> Arabi a 35
> 
> ...


Arabi? Mi sono perso qualcosa? Da dove escono questi?


----------



## Giangy (4 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *I bookmakers inglesi hanno quotato la nazionalità dei prossimi acquirenti del Milan :
> 
> Arabi a 35
> 
> ...



Già, mai sentito parlare di Arabi, da dove escono?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *I bookmakers inglesi hanno quotato la nazionalità dei prossimi acquirenti del Milan :
> 
> Arabi a 35
> 
> ...



Subito non avevo capito, ma il 35 sta per meno probabile e il 4 per più probabile, giusto?

I bookmakers di solito sono molto attendibili...


----------



## O Animal (4 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Subito non avevo capito, ma il 35 sta per meno probabile e il 4 per più probabile, giusto?
> 
> I bookmakers di solito sono molto attendibili...



Se metti 1 euro te ne danno 4 se è cinese e 35 se è arabo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *I bookmakers inglesi hanno quotato la nazionalità dei prossimi acquirenti del Milan :
> 
> Arabi a 35
> 
> ...



 ..


----------



## 666psycho (4 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Subito non avevo capito, *ma il 35 sta per meno probabile e il 4 per più probabile, giusto?
> *
> I bookmakers di solito sono molto attendibili...



si.. più o meno il senso é quello..


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Aprile 2015)

Vabbe il 35 degli arabi si riferisce al fatto che visti i loro possedimenti devono esser sempre tenuti in ballo...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Aprile 2015)

Ma chi li fa i titoli alla Gazzetta?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma chi li fa i titoli alla Gazzetta?


Ahahahahaha


----------



## O Animal (4 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma chi li fa i titoli alla Gazzetta?



Ispirato all'indimenticabile:


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma chi li fa i titoli alla Gazzetta?


ahahahahahahah


----------



## TheZio (4 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ispirato all'indimenticabile:


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Barbara Acquaviti, la giornalista che ha lanciato lo scoop, ai microfoni de IVM: "Posso dirvi che il lavoro che svolgo è quello di cronista politica, quindi non mi occupo specificamente di sport. La notizia è nata da alcune mie fonti, che ovviamente ho verificato nella loro attendibilità, e mi hanno confermato che nella giornata di martedì scorso il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, in occasione di una riunione elettorale per gli italiani all’estero, avrebbe dichiarato ad una ventina di partecipanti di aver ceduto il Milan a una cordata cinese per una cifra superiore al miliardo di euro. Comunque non è la prima volta che Berlusconi parla sempre in ambito politico di queste trattative che riguardano il club. Su questo punto, posso dirvi che l’offerta di cui ha parlato oscillerebbe tra il miliardo e il miliardo e mezzo di euro, e Berlusconi avrebbe anche aggiunto particolari su questi imprenditori cinesi. Ripeto, io mi occupo di politica ma Berlusconi spesso parla anche d'altro in queste occasioni".*



.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Aprile 2015)

Non so è stata già postata, comunque la foto è presa dal sito della Asian Pacific Exchange.

Data: 9 marzo, il tizio, se google translate non falla, è il vice presidente della Apfeg, nell'articolo si parla di intese per sviluppare la collaborazione cino-italiana in materia di istruzione, media, sport, salute ecc.

Ovviamente non si parla di trattative di cessione et similia, però l'articolo mette in rilievo i successi sportivi di Berlusconi e l'importanza del Milan come club calcistico.


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non so è stata già postata, comunque la foto è presa dal sito della Asian Pacific Exchange.
> 
> Data: 9 marzo, il tizio, se google translate non falla, è il vice presidente della Apfeg, nell'articolo si parla di intese per sviluppare la collaborazione cino-italiana in materia di istruzione, media, sport, salute ecc.
> 
> Ovviamente non si parla di trattative di cessione et similia, però l'articolo mette in rilievo i successi sportivi di Berlusconi e l'importanza del Milan come club calcistico.



http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...ontro-berlusconi-xiao-wunan-foto-vt27057.html


----------



## mandraghe (4 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...ontro-berlusconi-xiao-wunan-foto-vt27057.html




ok, non avevo visto, ora recupero, thanks!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Barbara Acquaviti, la giornalista che ha lanciato lo scoop, ai microfoni de IVM: "Posso dirvi che il lavoro che svolgo è quello di cronista politica, quindi non mi occupo specificamente di sport. La notizia è nata da alcune mie fonti, che ovviamente ho verificato nella loro attendibilità, e mi hanno confermato che nella giornata di martedì scorso il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, in occasione di una riunione elettorale per gli italiani all’estero, avrebbe dichiarato ad una ventina di partecipanti di aver ceduto il Milan a una cordata cinese per una cifra superiore al miliardo di euro. Comunque non è la prima volta che Berlusconi parla sempre in ambito politico di queste trattative che riguardano il club. Su questo punto, posso dirvi che l’offerta di cui ha parlato oscillerebbe tra il miliardo e il miliardo e mezzo di euro, e Berlusconi avrebbe anche aggiunto particolari su questi imprenditori cinesi. Ripeto, io mi occupo di politica ma Berlusconi spesso parla anche d'altro in queste occasioni".*





mandraghe ha scritto:


> ok, non avevo visto, ora recupero, thanks!



*Per tenervi sempre aggiornati su tutte le news riguardanti la cessione della società, ecco un eccellente thread riepilogativo di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]: http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-riepilogo-sulla-cessione-del-milan-vt27076.html (è messo in rilievo nella sezione news e viene costantemente aggiornato)*


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Aprile 2015)

Spero non vada avanti a lungo questa storia e si arrivi a una svolta per pianificare il prossimo mercato e non fare tutto all'ultimo


----------



## Dapone (4 Aprile 2015)

secondo me se tutto va bene inizieremo a vedere qualcosa a gennaio. 
dopotutto le annate si pianificano molto prima della preparazione estiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2015)

In conclusione, in tutta la giornata sportiva di oggi non è arrivata una smentita da nessuna parte.
In altre occasioni avrebbero sfruttato la giornata di oggi per smentire tutto lo smentibile.

Nessuna smentita da allenatori, giocatori, giornalisti lecchini, e Galliani stesso... che non si è presentato ai microfoni nonostante fosse una delle sue giornate da prima donna, vista la vittoria.
Direi che la cessione è ormai realtà che non si cerca più di smentire.


----------



## ralf (5 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In conclusione, in tutta la giornata sportiva di oggi non è arrivata una smentita da nessuna parte.
> In altre occasioni avrebbero sfruttato la giornata di oggi per smentire tutto lo smentibile.
> 
> Nessuna smentita da allenatori, giocatori, giornalisti lecchini, e Galliani stesso... che non si è presentato ai microfoni nonostante fosse una delle sue giornate da prima donna, vista la vittoria.
> Direi che la cessione è ormai realtà che non si cerca più di smentire.



Smentite no,però i lecchini(non faccio nomi tanto sapete benissimo chi sono ) continuano a dire che il nano non cederà la maggioranza ma solo il 30 %


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In conclusione, in tutta la giornata sportiva di oggi non è arrivata una smentita da nessuna parte.
> In altre occasioni avrebbero sfruttato la giornata di oggi per smentire tutto lo smentibile.
> 
> Nessuna smentita da allenatori, giocatori, giornalisti lecchini, e Galliani stesso... che non si è presentato ai microfoni nonostante fosse una delle sue giornate da prima donna, vista la vittoria.
> Direi che la cessione è ormai realtà che non si cerca più di smentire.





ralf ha scritto:


> Smentite no,però i lecchini(non faccio nomi tanto sapete benissimo chi sono ) continuano a dire che il nano non cederà la maggioranza ma solo il 30 %



Infatti ormai la questione è sapere la percentuale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Smentite no,però i lecchini(non faccio nomi tanto sapete benissimo chi sono ) continuano a dire che il nano non cederà la maggioranza ma solo il 30 %



Eh già... ma pensa che sforzo sia per loro ammettere anche solo questo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Aprile 2015)

Esatto oramai che il Milan verrà ceduto è cosa sicura ... Resta da capire a chi e per che percentuale annua ...

Io mi auguro il più possibile a Lee non voglio mai più vedere la faccia di B e galliani associata ai nostri colori ..


----------



## nimloth (5 Aprile 2015)

Ieri al Tg3 Regione hanno intervistato cinesi di Paolo Sarpi (la Chinatown di Milano) per avere commenti sull'acquisto del Milan da parte di cinese. Ovviamete non gliene fregava niente a nessuno. 
Un italiano invece ha affermato: "meglio quindicesimi ma rimanere di Berlusconi"
Stavo spaccando la tv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giangy (5 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo sia Lee, e la percentuale della cessione sia la maggioranza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Aprile 2015)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Ieri al Tg3 Regione hanno intervistato cinesi di Paolo Sarpi (la Chinatown di Milano) per avere commenti sull'acquisto del Milan da parte di cinese. Ovviamete non gliene fregava niente a nessuno.
> Un italiano invece ha affermato: "meglio quindicesimi ma rimanere di Berlusconi"
> Stavo spaccando la tv!!!!!!!!!




Si trattava di Suma con su la barba falsa per caso?


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Aprile 2015)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Ieri al Tg3 Regione hanno intervistato cinesi di Paolo Sarpi (la Chinatown di Milano) per avere commenti sull'acquisto del Milan da parte di cinese. Ovviamete non gliene fregava niente a nessuno.
> Un italiano invece ha affermato: "meglio quindicesimi ma rimanere di Berlusconi"
> Stavo spaccando la tv!!!!!!!!!



Questo sarà uno di quelli che appena torniamo ad alzare un trofeo darà il merito a Berlusconi e non alla nuova dirigenza


----------



## folletto (5 Aprile 2015)

La data della festa della Liberazione dovrà essere spostata (spero)


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In conclusione, in tutta la giornata sportiva di oggi non è arrivata una smentita da nessuna parte.
> In altre occasioni avrebbero sfruttato la giornata di oggi per smentire tutto lo smentibile.
> 
> Nessuna smentita da allenatori, giocatori, giornalisti lecchini, e *Galliani stesso*... che non si è presentato ai microfoni nonostante fosse una delle sue giornate da prima donna, vista la vittoria.
> Direi che la cessione è ormai realtà che non si cerca più di smentire.



Visto la sua faccia ai gol ? Manco quando segnava il Milan di Seedorf era così nero


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Aprile 2015)

tutta la verita dopo 2 o forse 3 mesi


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] prima guardavo il sito rumeno e mi sono accorto che l'immagine postata è stata ridotta di dimensione.. secondo me se proviamo a scrivere all autore dell articolo ( sotto all articolo c'è il nome ) e gli si chiede l'immagine in HD non 700x700 che è adesso qualcosa si riesce a leggere su quei maledetti fogli..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] prima guardavo il sito rumeno e mi sono accorto che l'immagine postata è stata ridotta di dimensione.. secondo me se proviamo a scrivere all autore dell articolo ( sotto all articolo c'è il nome ) e gli si chiede l'immagine in HD non 700x700 che è adesso qualcosa si riesce a leggere su quei maledetti fogli..



Se avevano l'immagine in HD non pensi che sarebbero stati loro a lanciare lo scoop relativamente al contenuto dei fogli?  non credo che in Romania non ci sia nessun grafico o esperto in grado di carpire quei contenuti (sempre se fosse possibile)


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se avevano l'immagine in HD non pensi che sarebbero stati loro a lanciare lo scoop relativamente al contenuto dei fogli?  non credo che in Romania non ci sia nessun grafico o esperto in grado di carpire quei contenuti (sempre se fosse possibile)



Tra l'altro credo siano foto scattate con smartphone, dubito abbiano una dimensione originale molto grande


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2015)

Io fossi in voi non contatterei il giornale rumeno, ma contatterei direttamente Monica Gabor....


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io fossi in voi non contatterei il giornale rumeno, ma contatterei direttamente Monica Gabor....



Esatto, da un po' che mi frulla l'idea, sarà fattibile ?


----------



## just (7 Aprile 2015)

Scusate ma perché gli avvocati dei cinesi avrebbero mandato le foto a lei che tra l altro è la ex e perché questa si inventa la notizia? Forse perché il sito rumeno non era stato mai cliccato....certo che se fossi mr pink mi incavolerei


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro credo siano foto scattate con smartphone, dubito abbiano una dimensione originale molto grande



Beh insomma ... Comunque effettivamente avrebbero potuto farlo loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> Scusate ma perché gli avvocati dei cinesi avrebbero mandato le foto a lei che tra l altro è la ex e perché questa si inventa la notizia? Forse perché il sito rumeno non era stato mai cliccato....certo che se fossi mr pink mi incavolerei



Da quel che ho capito lei è la sua attuale fidanzata, in passato Pink stava con la sorella Ramona.
O viceversa, non so, ma gossip a parte una delle due era presente all'incontro.
Monica fa parte dell'impero Pink, è associata al marchio, quindi penso sia lei.

Sui vari profili dei social network entrambe avevano confermato l'incontro con foto esclusive.

Il giornale non so che ruolo abbia, penso abbia contattato la ragazza per avere più informazioni e poi lei _avrebbe_ rilasciato quelle famose dichiarazioni... se il giornale ci ha ricamato su e ha gonfiato la notizia, non possiamo saperlo.
Possiamo solo sperare e incrociare le dita che sia tutto vero.


----------



## Black (8 Aprile 2015)

eccomi qua al primo messaggio da neo-iscritto. Fa un certo che sentire/leggere la maggior parte dei tifosi rossoneri interessarsi più ai magnati cinesi/thailandesi, rispetto a ciò che succede in campo. Ma effettivamente la stagione è andata da un pezzo e guardare le partite del Milan ormai mette una tristezza.... spero veramente che (come sembra) le cose vadano in porto e che arrivi qualcuno che voglia investire sul serio.
Non so voi, ma io dal 2015 non ho più guardato le partite del Milan ed ho disdetto pure l'abbonamento. Se cambiano le cose sarei ben contento di ricominciare a seguire la squadra!


----------

